# Jet JVM-942F Turret Milling Machine used - $1900 (healdsburg / windsor, CA )



## MrWhoopee (Apr 6, 2020)

Jet JVM-942F Turret Milling Machine used - tools - by owner - sale
					

If it’s posted it’s for sale, no emails or texting too many scammers, no I won’t take a check or...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## middle.road (Apr 6, 2020)

I guess you need to see it in person...


----------



## MrWhoopee (Apr 6, 2020)

middle.road said:


> View attachment 319815
> 
> I guess you need to see it in person...



All of his stuff says it's been in dry storage for 40 years. Could be that barn find gem we're always dreaming of.


----------



## Winegrower (Apr 6, 2020)

“Needs a servicing and away you go”.


----------



## Aukai (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## matthewsx (Apr 7, 2020)

I'd hit that....

If I was in the market that is. It kinda looks like someone bought it, used it for a year or two then put it into storage just like he says. Probably made in Taiwan to standards we can only reminisce about now and I'll bet the guy would be convinced to go down in price when you showed up with a trailer and hundred dollar bills.

I wish I had the space for something like that out here, looks like a great home shop machine....

John


----------

